# CentralNic acquires InternetBS



## libro22 (Jun 17, 2014)

For those of you who are interested, and those that have plenty of domains in InternetBS:




> The ICANN accredited Bahamian registrar business of Internet.bs Corp. (IBS) has been acquired by CentralNic Group PLC(“CentralNic”) in a move that is intended to provide IBS customers with continued and expanded leading-edge, personalized registrar services.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Src: https://internetbs.net/faq/content/1/33/en/centralnic-acquires-internetbs.html


----------



## drmike (Jun 17, 2014)

I am ahh confused.

Who is CentralNic?   Are they known in the UK?  Target the European market or something?

I bailed, mostly on internet.bs a while back when they had issues accepting PayPal payments.  Unsure how I feel other than more consolidation.


----------



## Dylan (Jun 17, 2014)

Not a good sign. CentralNic is the company behind most of the ridiculous third-level domains like .co.com as well as failed attempts to rebrand country-code TLDs like .pw (remember how the "professional web" took off? me neither).


----------



## MartinD (Jun 18, 2014)

They've been around for a long long time though so if nothing else there will be stability.


----------



## switsys (Jun 20, 2014)

*Message from the new owners:*


On the 24th of June, we will begin to apply the UK VAT treatment.

The main implications are that for EU customers UK VAT (20%) will be charged, unless they are EU business customers who have provided us with a valid VAT registration number. If you are an individual or a business customer registered outside of the EU then no VAT is chargeable to you but you need to immediately update your records to reflect your correct status and address. For customers within the UK, the UK VAT will be charged."


----------



## libro22 (Jun 21, 2014)

I'm actually concerned with the pricing, InternetBS is known for their low rates and I actually buy from them because of it. I'm hoping CentralNic won't do that. The company is unknown to me, I'm not sure how this acquisition will go.


----------



## wlanboy (Jun 21, 2014)

switsys said:


> *Message from the new owners:*
> 
> On the 24th of June, we will begin to apply the UK VAT treatment.


The EU VAT stuff nags me.

Time to move on.


----------



## drmike (Jun 22, 2014)

Domain prices past few years - at face rates - has gone up and up while everything except for inflation has gone down.

Lately I am looking to other domain extensions and generally blah about domains.   I believe lots of others are doing the same and facing a big picture slow down at least for interest in the traditional .com, .net and .org.


----------



## cspacews (Jun 22, 2014)

Dylan said:


> Not a good sign. CentralNic is the company behind most of the ridiculous third-level domains like .co.com as well as failed attempts to rebrand country-code TLDs like .pw (remember how the "professional web" took off? me neither).


.pw is a Directi initiative and not CentralNIC its more over they are dealing in third-level domains.


----------



## AThomasHowe (Jun 23, 2014)

drmike said:


> Domain prices past few years - at face rates - has gone up and up while everything except for inflation has gone down.
> 
> Lately I am looking to other domain extensions and generally blah about domains.   I believe lots of others are doing the same and facing a big picture slow down at least for interest in the traditional .com, .net and .org.


I know, it's total bullshit aswell. If someone could come out with a two or three letter extension at a decent price ($0.99/y normal price or something) that didn't look or sound stupid they'd make a killing.


----------



## k0nsl (Jun 25, 2014)

Update on VAT:




> Dear [deletion] ([deletion]),
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Kalam (Jun 25, 2014)

Coincidentally I just had to respond to my first abuse report, emailing back the person and cc'ng [email protected]

It was rather annoying as it was video game related. The person was butt-hurt that they couldn't retaliate against me in-game, so they went after me through my registrar. Their claims were obvious bullshit, and if internet.bs had even spent a few seconds looking at my homepage or ToS page, they would have realized it.

In case you were wondering, the related game was Eve Online. ^_^


----------



## wlanboy (Jun 29, 2014)

AThomasHowe said:


> I know, it's total bullshit aswell. If someone could come out with a two or three letter extension at a decent price ($0.99/y normal price or something) that didn't look or sound stupid they'd make a killing.


If you find any new non-bully domains - keep us updated.


----------



## AThomasHowe (Jun 29, 2014)

wlanboy said:


> If you find any new non-bully domains - keep us updated.


.i2p?  I'd say .onion but non-variable length hashes don't make great domains


----------



## wlanboy (Jul 3, 2014)

AThomasHowe said:


> .i2p?  I'd say .onion but non-variable length hashes don't make great domains


Nope - did not see any good TLD for a long time.


----------



## D. Strout (Jul 7, 2014)

I'm glad I don't have any domains with Internet.bs. I've known for a while that they have the best prices, but somehow I wouldn't be surprised to see some price increases over the next few months to make them "more competitive". CentralNIC doesn't seem like the best owner for a company like this what with their truly BS ".co.com" domains and such. I just hope I don't see a buyout of Namecheap any time soon.


----------



## k0nsl (Sep 23, 2014)

Got this from them this morning with the subject _*"Important Changes to your Customer Contract"*_:




> Dear Customer,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sv01 (Sep 23, 2014)

k0nsl said:


> Got this from them this morning with the subject _*"Important Changes to your Customer Contract"*_:


got similiar email 

they don't mention about PayPal


----------



## k0nsl (Sep 23, 2014)

Then another e-mail followed about new gTLDs  :mellow:

Ya, I miss the option for PayPal too.



sv01 said:


> got similiar email
> 
> they don't mention about PayPal


----------



## Nyr (Sep 23, 2014)

You guys can use PayPal while paying in EUR, maybe GPB too.


----------

